# Favorite Scottish author?



## thistle93 (Nov 16, 2014)

I know many good ones to choose from but who is your favorite Scottish author? Can be one of the past or a present one. 

I would say overall for me it is: Horatius Bonar. Both his writings and hymns are gold and reflect both God's sovereignty while being evangelistic. 

Thanks! 

For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## Miss Marple (Nov 16, 2014)

Is Alexander McCall Smith Scottish? His #1 Ladies Detective Agency stories are big favorites of mine.

If you were looking for theological author types I am going to be embarrassed.


----------



## Philip (Nov 16, 2014)

Toss-up between Burns and Stevenson. If we're talking philosophical theology, I always like Reid.


----------



## timmopussycat (Nov 16, 2014)

On Pneumatology: My fave is George Smeaton: The Doctrine of the Holy Spirit.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Nov 16, 2014)

timmopussycat said:


> George Smeaton: The Doctrine of the Holy Spirit.


I second this!


----------



## Peairtach (Nov 17, 2014)

Miss Marple said:


> Is Alexander McCall Smith Scottish? His #1 Ladies Detective Agency stories are big favorites of mine.



He's Scottish. Based in Edinburgh.



Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 17, 2014)

Samuel Rutherford.


----------



## Jake (Nov 17, 2014)

It's hard to say: there are so many good ones!

The Scottish commissioners to the Westminster Assembly were great: I've read from Gillespie, Henderson, and Rutherford and benefited greatly from them.

John Knox was also great.

McCrie has also written some good works on the Covenanters.


----------



## Quatchu (Nov 17, 2014)

I have been reading James Buchanan and have really enjoyed him. Very vivid writer and easy to follow for the modern reader.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Nov 17, 2014)

James Durham, sermons and commentaries and one book on ecclesiology; but I'm biased.


----------



## lynnie (Nov 17, 2014)

Iain Murray!


----------



## Theogenes (Nov 17, 2014)

John Brown!


----------



## whirlingmerc (Nov 17, 2014)

I like indirectly M'Cheyne through the devotional series For the Love o f God


----------



## eqdj (Nov 17, 2014)

I second Theogenes! John Brown of Haddington! Go to Google Books and find his Self Interpreting Bible and his Commentary on the Shorter Catechism to start out. He has many other publications there. Also George Hucheson. I have his commentary on John from Banner of Truth (Geneva Commentary Series) and absolutely love it!


----------



## Peairtach (Nov 17, 2014)

lynnie said:


> Iain Murray!



Iain Murray was born in England (Lancashire) and spent his early life in the Isle of Man, which makes him English and Manx. Though presumably with the name Iain Hamish Murray, he had near or far Scots forbears.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JimmyH (Nov 17, 2014)

A secular author, though I've read he left his Jesuit training to become an agnostic, and then later a 'mystic', born in Edinburgh, Scotland, I suppose he would be considered British. I understand the inscription on his tombstone reads, Sir Arthur Conan Doyle. "Blade Straight, Steel True." I've read his Sherlock Holmes stories and novels again and again since I was a pre-teen.


----------



## py3ak (Nov 17, 2014)

Hugh Martin can be read with great pleasure and profit.


----------



## Don Kistler (Nov 17, 2014)

James Durham and Thomas Boston


----------



## Cymro (Nov 17, 2014)

John Kennedy and Rabbi Duncan, although Hugh Martin is great on the atonement.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Nov 17, 2014)

Many good names have been mentioned, but I will warmly commend the writings of Andrew Gray.


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Nov 17, 2014)

James R. White 

(Don't hit me, he counts! He counts!)


----------



## MW (Nov 17, 2014)

Theogenes said:


> John Brown!



Of Wamphray, Haddington, Whitburn, or Edinburgh?


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Nov 17, 2014)

SeanPatrickCornell said:


> James R. White
> 
> (Don't hit me, he counts! He counts!)



Of course the advantage of the Scotsman and Reformed Baptist James White, is that he won't be required to adjust his theology in heaven; as was the case with many Scottish divines


----------



## reaganmarsh (Nov 17, 2014)

JimmyH said:


> A secular author, though I've read he left his Jesuit training to become an agnostic, and then later a 'mystic', born in Edinburgh, Scotland, I suppose he would be considered British. I understand the inscription on his tombstone reads, Sir Arthur Conan Doyle. "Blade Straight, Steel True." I've read his Sherlock Holmes stories and novels again and again since I was a pre-teen.



Sherlock Holmes is one of my favorite characters of all time. Glad to know I'm not the only PB'er who has read Sir Arthur Conan Doyle repeatedly! 

As to theological writers: John Brown of Haddington; Samuel Rutherford is a new favorite; James Bannerman; and Horatius Bonar.


----------



## lynnie (Nov 18, 2014)

Peairtach said:


> lynnie said:
> 
> 
> > Iain Murray!
> ...



I read that he lives in Edinburgh. So he should be considered an honorary Scot. ( I did my last year of Univ at St Andrews. Was in Perth at least once. Spent all summer in Dundee with various travels. We honeymooned in St Andrews and Orkney. I love the Scots  )


----------



## Andres (Nov 18, 2014)

William Symington.


----------



## ProtestantBankie (Nov 19, 2014)

Peairtach said:


> lynnie said:
> 
> 
> > Iain Murray!
> ...



Anyone who was a Free Church of Scotland minister is Scottish - (Galatians 7:1)


----------



## Theogenes (Nov 19, 2014)

MW said:


> Theogenes said:
> 
> 
> > John Brown!
> ...



Of Edinburgh is what I had in mind, although I could just say ALL of them!


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Nov 19, 2014)

Many of the former + 
James Aitken Wylie & Patrick Fairbairn.
I am Certainly a fan of M'Crie. His lectures on Christian Baptism are excellent.


----------



## gkterry (Nov 20, 2014)

John Knox, Thomas Boston, James Durham, Andrew Gray, M'Cheyne, Thomas Halyburton & MANY others


----------

